# Storing



## ajw802 (Dec 7, 2015)

What's the best way to store fresh eggs? In the fridge? Room temperature?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. I think fridge would be the best option. I know they can be kept out for a while, but I think the fridge ensures the freshness.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

I have twin Omlet egg skelters in my fridge- solves the problem of knowing which egg is oldest


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea when they super lay I mark my cartons a, b, c


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Following this. So much conflicting advice. We usually give ours away quickly so we tend to store on the kitchen counter.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine add up so fast I can't give them away fast enough. I end up dumping eggs sometimes. I'm trying to keep up with it. I sometimes think about standing out on the road on a Friday rush hour and handing them out.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Mine add up so fast I can't give them away fast enough. I end up dumping eggs sometimes. I'm trying to keep up with it. I sometimes think about standing out on the road on a Friday rush hour and handing them out.


If I only had that problem! I can't supply everyone that wants them fast enough. I have GOT to get started on the new coop...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Everyone had to be a super layer this year. Now that the crows are busy, I get all my eggs. 
I could take them all to the barn but there's no refrigeration available.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

So very confused on how to store these eggs. Hubby read somewhere that you can keep unwashed eggs for 3 mos. room temperature. We have like 8 dozen, they snuck up on us . Want to give them away but didn’t date them. We have them in a cool dark room on flats.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I personally wouldn't eat any egg that is 12 weeks old.Depending on the grade of the egg,some last longer than others.
Commercial Grade A eggs have a 6 week sell by date followed by an extra 2 week best by date.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I know when we got our 1st egg, because I took a pic we were so excited! August 2. So I can date from then forward. I haven’t bought eggs in a month since we are getting 5 a day. Have 1 that hasn’t started to lay yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When you get them building up faster than you can use them, freeze the excess. Ice trays usually hold a large egg. Once frozen put how many you might use in a vacuum sealed bag. 

Winter is coming, you'll stop seeing that many for a time.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I heard you can keep fresh eggs at room temp indefinitely but I don't trust that.I have collected eggs and found rotten ones.It was fresh and room temp,probably hidden,then uncovered but rotten.You can check egg freshness by putting it in a bowl of water.If it sinks,it's good.If it stands up,it's a little old but good for cooking.If it floats,it's bad.You can also freeze eggs.The best,easiest way is to break them in an ice cube tray and freeze them.When frozen,pop them out into a freezer bag.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I reckon I was typing when you were.Great minds think alike...


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Great! I’ll write that down and do! Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Trust me, you don't want my mind.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Hmmm....yes I do! You’ve been right on so far!! At least about all things chicken


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey!!!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Just kidding! No one else is up at my house that I can pick at!! lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My quiet time is after dark, that's when the rest turn in for the night.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

It’s a lazy morning here. Haven’t had one in awhile. Been busy here with school, games, work and homework.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

These days I grab what I can. Don't let anyone fool you, once the nest empties there is no extra down time.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I’ve heard that before! Hubby and I ride motorcycles, so more time for that would be awesome!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> I've heard that before! Hubby and I ride motorcycles, so more time for that would be awesome!


What do yall ride?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I started riding motorcycles in the early 80's until I sold my Harley Sportsters and moved out here.I never met another woman who rode but I see the ladies on them all the time now.I still keep my endorsement on my license,just in case,but I really want an ostrich or two to ride.If I could just find some day old chicks....


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> What do yall ride?


We have a Harley Road Glide, hubby is already drooling over the new 2018's that have come out. So who knows.....he took our oldest out yesterday for a short ride, she was soo relaxed when she came back. We've been riding since 98' and go as often as we can! When the weather turns off cool and the leaves turn, we will do some long trips up to the mountains...so pretty. I had to get some new riding boots the other day, and woooo, were they high!!! but, had to get them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> We have a Harley Road Glide, hubby is already drooling over the new 2018's that have come out. So who knows.....he took our oldest out yesterday for a short ride, she was soo relaxed when she came back. We've been riding since 98' and go as often as we can! When the weather turns off cool and the leaves turn, we will do some long trips up to the mountains...so pretty. I had to get some new riding boots the other day, and woooo, were they high!!! but, had to get them.


Here's a link with my hog, pics and video; 2012 Softail Slim.
https://www.chickenforum.com/threads/nice-ride.10529/


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

You guys have such good ideas. Right now, I have 1 broody hen, 1 actually laying hen and 5 pullets about 21 wks old. I look forward to a lot of eggs real soon. Right now, I get about 4 -5 eggs a week.. When all hens are laying on all cylinders, I usually get about 2 1/2 dozen a week. I give them away at work, and give extras to the dogs- their coats are really glossy. They love eggs raw, scrambled or fried. (the dogs not the co-workers lol). When I told the vet I give them raw eggs, she just rolled her eyes at me. I will try freezing some for winter use- the holidays are coming.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Here's a link with my hog, pics and video; 2012 Softail Slim.
> https://www.chickenforum.com/threads/nice-ride.10529/


Love the ape hangers!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Don't feel bad about your egg production.I have 25 hens,all one year old or older and I've been lucky to get an egg a day.They are all in some stage of molting.I was worried I was going to have to buy grocery store eggs....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

At peak, I get a dozen a day. Right now I get one.

I buy misprint egg cartons, like $50 at a time. Last time I got 18's. I have to date them because I don't want to give out old eggs. They are kept in the fridge.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

We are getting 5 a day, out of 6 hens right now. I hardboil 8 at a time, everyone munches on those. Once the time changes and the daylight hours decrease, then back to store bought. But that's ok.


----------

